# Resident visa in freezone



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

After i get my resident visa, do i need to surrender my passport to freezone authority for keeping? 

Or must i give a deposit in order to keep my own passport?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

No. The only time you give your passport to them, is when they are doing your residency visa. They stick it in the back of your passport, and let you know when to come collect it.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Technically you aren't ever supposed to surrender your passport to anyone other than the government that issued it. However in practice, that's obviously not what happens in some cases in the UAE.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah...i dun even do that in libya!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Unfortunatly, some companies will tell you they must take up your passport. They are not suppose to, but they do anyhow.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl, are you referring to local company?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

kaikwong said:


> Jynxgirl, are you referring to local company?


Unfortunatly, it seems ones passport designates if some companies feel they can get away with this. Yes, local companies. I have a friend who works for a major candy distributor and they took his passport up. He has a second one that he travels on though... lucky for him. He is in the IT department and not in the low income range! He is indian. 

If you are knowledgable and know they are not suppose to do that, and say that you will report them, most will back down.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

I will be working for a singapore company so i hope they wun really do this to me! I was posted to dubai from singapore


----------



## moonpreston (Mar 16, 2011)

You can not sponsor your mom for a residency visa unless she's a widow and you are the sole bread winner. You can sponsor your brother. In both cases a minimum salary of Dhs 10.000 is required (I think it's 10K now, the amount got increased). Please be aware that you as a female may face problems when applying for a residency visa for your brother.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Some company is keeping the passport by saying that it is safer cos the employee might lose the passport if they keep it with themselves, and they let the employee sign agree. If you work in the hotel, this is the case, unless you are a top management level.

My previous co is in Fujairah Freezone and they have to give 1000 dhs as the deposit to the freezone to take each passport out. 

The current company is in the Dubai Airport Freezone, they dont need to put any money to withdraw the passport.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah i heard about the deposit to the freezone also. Amame, since you worked in fujairah freezone before, how's life is it in there? You from bangkok?


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Taking away passports of employees is a violation of law. However, if you work in positions where you have to handle cash for example, they will still take it away. But this is not practiced in western organizations.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hello Everyone 
how long does it take to get a free zone visa issued by a company in jabel ali ?


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

For my case, I got it within one week after medical check.. Hope this help..

Cheers


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

Many local companies actually do not keep your passport; i know several international companies (albeit small ones) that do keep the passport (Well, they used to, that may have changed now).

A few roles are exempt from the no-passport-hold rule; mainly accountants and senior managers who have access to company finances. 

Ignorance of labour laws is rampant in the UAE; call the ministry of labour if you have any question.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

I do not think there are set rules governing this in the freezone. I work in a company under freezone and have the same issues. I have tried making enquiries but all futile; found this but not enough to put up resistance: Dubai companies allowed to keep your passport?


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

im faced with a smilar issue...my company has kept my passport giving the reason that the Ministry of Labour is themselves unclear on if its illegal to hold someones passport. They say...since the employee it their responsibility, hence they need to make sure that the passport is safeguarded from any frauds and other bull****!

whats the truth? Is it illegal to hold onto one's passport?


----------



## meerkatdrummer (May 11, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new here!

I'm just wondering, does getting a residency visa sponsored by a company (e.g. a hotel) limit to to working only for them for the duration of the visa?

What happens if/when you no longer want to work there, but want to stay in the country and work for someone else- are there any implications?

Many thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

meerkatdrummer said:


> Hi there, I'm new here!
> 
> I'm just wondering, does getting a residency visa sponsored by a company (e.g. a hotel) limit to to working only for them for the duration of the visa?
> 
> ...


Working for anyone else other than a sponsor may cause you to be deported. it is illegal to do so. if you want to work for someone else, you will need to resign from this job and then get your new employer to sponsor you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

See Below



meerkatdrummer said:


> Hi there, I'm new here!
> 
> I'm just wondering, does getting a residency visa sponsored by a company (e.g. a hotel) limit to to working only for them for the duration of the visa? Yes, you have to work for the company that sponsors you.
> 
> ...


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

If a company tries to keep your passport it is illegal - your personal passport is the property of the Government who issued it and it is issued to an individual for safekeeping - the below link might help

Employer keeping passport Dubai UAE


----------



## meerkatdrummer (May 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for the replies, that all makes sense!


----------

